# Mission Journey Vs. Mission Eliminator and x3



## tday16 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am looking at buying a new bow this summer and want the differences in the mission journey vs. mission eliminator and mission x3. I want a bow that is smooth and quiet and reasonably fast. I looked at the specs on all three of these bows just wanna know which is the best bow for the money since i only want to spend at the most 600 dollars. I also want a bow with the least vibration possible.


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

I pick up my Eliminator on Wed. and my buddy has the Journey. He loves his, and I have shot it. It was very smooth, and it is very quiet. Maybe Missionperk will speak up, cause I think he has an Eliminator already.
I'll let you know after Wed.


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

***** mission*

hey 

mission is old get a diamond or bowtech 

i shoot all those bows and i think for the money range you can get a new diamond stud smooth and super quiet or the black ice lovethat bow. i hate the mission they shoot terrible and the pull is cheap my advice try a bowtech or diamond or a pse


----------



## SticksandString (Oct 12, 2008)

missions are excellent bows and the price makes them better. i bought an x3 i had the chance to shoot all the missions and i thought for the price the x3 is the best bow. you can get the journey which has parrell limbs and all that which i guess would be nice but any of the mission line up will shoot right along with any bow on the market. every body is just stuck on just one manufactuer for one reason or another but you have to shoot what you like now what someone tells you like.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

I had an X4 and sold it...it had plastic bushings instead of bearings and made a creaking noise abt 3/4 of the way through the draw cycle...look at PSE, Diamond, Ross, Bear, & Reflex.


----------



## Frodo T Baggins (Feb 23, 2009)

I too am new to the game and interested in the Mission bows. I was able to shoot the lower end models but nothing above the x3 as the shop I was at currently was out of stock on the other models. I was wondering with the smaller size of the Exterminator bow, is it designed more to hunt from a tree stand?


----------



## tday16 (Feb 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## mathews sq2 (Nov 28, 2008)

I just bought an Eliminator last night. I shot every bow in the store.It is short like the DXT and the draw was smooth like a Switchback or S2.To me it just felt like the perfect setup for hunting. I would recommend shooting one and see what you think.


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply....I've been shooting my new Eliminator. I love this bow. Smooth, Quiet, No vibration, Smooth, and Quiet! The only thing I don't like about this bow, is the money it will cost me in taxidermy bills!!! Get the Eliminator!!:wink:


----------

